# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Zomer- en wintertijd moet worden afgeschaft

## Leontien

Zondag 28 maart 2010 was het weer zover dat je moest opletten dat je niet te laat op je afspraak zou komen. De klok werd namenlijk weer vooruit gezet, in de zomertijd. Om me heen hoorde ik de maandag daarop dat ze nog moeite hadden met het uur tijdsverschil.

Wat vind jij van de zomer- en wintertijd? Zie je het nut ervan in of mag het wat jou betreft afgeschaft worden? 

*Stelling: Zomer- en wintertijd moet worden afgeschaft*

Geef hieronder je mening door te reageren.

----------


## anja49

Ik vind het de eerste dagen knap lastig, maar ik vind het wel erg fijn dat het langer licht blijft. Van mij mag het wel blijven.

----------


## sluca

vindt het prima, het is een paar dagen wennen maar het is snel gewoon.

----------


## ishbel

Ik zie het nut er niet van in. Wat mij betreft mag het afgeschaft worden. Het is ingesteld om energie te besparen (Bron Wikipedia: Mensen worden een bepaald aantal uren na zonsopgang wakker. In de zomer komt de zon echter al zo vroeg op dat het al licht is terwijl de meeste mensen nog slapen. Door de klok te verzetten is het 's morgens langer donker als mensen nog slapen, en blijft het 's avonds (als de mensen wakker zijn) juist langer licht. De gedachte achter zomertijd is dat men hierdoor zou kunnen bezuinigen op (elektrische) verlichting. Het energiebesparende effect van zomertijd is echter omstreden. Tegenstanders trekken in twijfel of de lagere verlichtingskosten de hogere airconditioningskosten wel compenseren.).

Mijn biologische klok past zich in de zomerperiode niet aan. Daardoor slaap ik in de zomermaanden minder en slechter. Het verstoorde slaap-waakritme verdwijnt pas weer na het beëindigen van de zomertijd.

Ook dieren hebben veel last van de omschakeling. 
Nee, van mij mag de tijd gewoon op wintertijd blijven staan.

----------


## bobbertje

het is toch verschrikkelijk, die paar dagen wennen. in de zomer wat langer buiten zitten is ook een ramp. gelukkig doen de buren dat ook, anders kregen we daar ook nog klachten van. wikepedia is alleen een doorgever van feiten, niet van gevoel. de fiets is ook uitgevonden zodat we langere afstanden konden afleggen in kortere tijd , nu lopen we voor de lol de marathon. laat die zomertijd maar blijven, ik verheug me er altijd op.

----------


## ishbel

> het is toch verschrikkelijk, die paar dagen wennen. in de zomer wat langer buiten zitten is ook een ramp. gelukkig doen de buren dat ook, anders kregen we daar ook nog klachten van. wikepedia is alleen een doorgever van feiten, niet van gevoel. de fiets is ook uitgevonden zodat we langere afstanden konden afleggen in kortere tijd , nu lopen we voor de lol de marathon. laat die zomertijd maar blijven, ik verheug me er altijd op.


Als het bij een paar dagen zou blijven, is het een ander verhaal. Mijn biologische klok blijft op de wintertijd staan en ik hou dus problemen met de tijdsaanpassing tot de klok in het najaar verzet wordt.
Ik heb het ook niet over wel/niet langer buiten kunnen zitten in de zomer (en of de buren dat ook doen). Van mij mag iedereen net zo lang buiten zitten als ze zelf willen. 
Op wikipedia staan idd alleen feiten. Over het WAAROM de klok verzet wordt (de energiebesparing). 
Ik ervaar de omschakeling naar zomertijd als negatief en zie ook het nut er niet van in.

----------


## dotito

Ik zie het nut er ook niet van in,en van mij mogen ze het afschaffen.
Heb er ook persoonlijk geen last.

----------


## debbie123

Mij maakte het eigenlijk niet uit.
Moet altijd wel even omschakelen. Als ik eraan gewend ben, dan gaat het wel weer. Heb altijd begrepen dat we dat doen om energiekosten te besparen. In de krant stond dat uit recent onderzoek blijkt dat we helemaal geen energiekosten besparen. Dus waar doen we het eigenlijk voor? In het licht hiervan denk ik wel, als het geen nut (geen kosten-of energiebesparend effect) heeft, waarom dan iedere keer die last dat we moeten wennen aan tijdomschakeling? Dan kunnen we net zo goed hiermee stoppen. Dan leven we maar even met een donkerder uurtje in het najaar en is het net even wat later licht in het voorjaar (Naarmate de zomer nadert wordt het toch steeds vroeger licht..... )....En ook dat went....erg snel...

----------


## DIELTIENS

Ik heb er geen last van maar zie er absoluut het nut niet van in. Vermits het niet practisch is zou ik opteren om het af te schaffen.

----------


## dham

kan voor mij worden afgeschaft

----------


## Sefi

Ik dacht dat ze dat uur steeds verzetten omdat dit dan voordeliger was voor de energieverbruik, maar eerlijk gezegd vind ik het wel lastig steeds.
Van mij mag het worden afgeschaft!

----------


## Vapo1

Ik vind het meen prima instelling de zomertijd, heerlijke lange avonden om nog van het dag licht te genieten.
Met omschakelen nog nooit last gehad

----------


## maselientje

Voor mij mag de zomertijd blijven. 's avonds langer licht, dan kan je nog wat buiten doen of buiten zitten.

----------


## ikke64

Zomertijd invoeren voor het hele jaar. Dus niet meer terug naar de oude, winter, tijd. S'avonds lekker lang licht. Zowel zomer als winter. Wat maakt het uit dat het 's morgens wat langer donker is. Nu rij je 's winters in het donker naar en ook in het donker weer van je werk naar huis. En dat wordt dan minder. Is het na je werk nog licht.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

ja ikke, dat wilde ik net typen, het hele jaar door zomertijd.....
heb in mn vak 2 x moeten werken terwijl s,nacht klok teruggezet werd...vreselijk, wat een lange nacht was dat en uitbetalen, ho maar, want als je dus de meevaller kreeg in maart werd je ook gewoon 8 uur uitbetaald
erggggggg vreemd
maar ik hou van de lange zomeravonden, dit jaar voor het eerst moeite gehad met omschakelen, maar denk dat dat door mn nieuwe med. komt

----------


## xylina

hier helemaal geen last gehad van zomer/wintertijd zou ook niet weten hoe het aan moet voellen bij iemand die er wel last van heeft........

laaat lekker de tijd zoals het al is sinds weet ik ut waarneer..

waarom zou je zoiets perse moeten veranderen?
we hebben nu lekker lang licht heerlijk!
en in de winter vind ik het ook heerlijk lekker donker buiten en heerlijk koud, kacheltje aan evt een plaidje er bij en een heerlijke warme chocolademelk met slagroom en een flim op tv.

ik vind het echt eerlijk die verschillen in zomer en winterrijd!!

----------


## mic

Voor mij mogen ze die zomer en wintertijd afschaffen, zie er het nut niet van in.

Mic.

----------


## ikke64

Weten we trouwens waarom de zomer tijd is ingevoerd?
Het heeft weer eens met energie te maken. HEt wel of niet nodig hebben van verlichting ed. Wie weet er nog het fijne van?

Gr Ikke

----------


## J.P.Das

Voor Nederland is de instelling van de zomer/winter-tijd eigenlijk vrijwel zinloos. Gezien echter de verschillen in de landen aan de west- en oostgerenzen van Europa is het mbt ochtend en avond is het voor de Centraal Europesche Tijd wel noodzakelijk om de overgang te handhaven.

----------


## Luuss0404

_Hier hadden ze het laatst al over bij Een Vandaag "Zomertijd blijft omstreden. De komende nacht gaat de zomertijd weer in. In de nacht van zaterdag op zondag gaat de klok om 2.00 uur een uur vooruit en duurt de nacht dus een uurtje korter. Maar heeft de zomertijd nog wel zin? Wordt er wel minder elektriciteit verbruikt? En kost het inderdaad miljoenen euro's om steeds om te schakelen? Een kritische blik op De Zomertijd. Nederland voerde de zomertijd in 1977 definitief in. Na de oliecrisis van 1973 moest de regering energiebesparende maatregelen nemen. Doordat het 's avonds langer licht blijft, wordt er minder elektriciteit voor verlichting gebruikt, was de redenering. De zomertijd duurt tot 31 oktober. Dan begint de wintertijd en gaat de klok weer een uur terug." Uitzending is hier http://www.eenvandaag.nl/economie/35...ijft_omstreden te zien. Hierin geven ze aan dat het om energiebesparing ging met betrekkein tot licht, maar nu met ventilators ed het niet meer energiebesparend is._ 
Ikzelf heb altijd wel weer opstartproblemen na het invoeren van de zomer en wintertijd en het opnieuw vinden van mijn ritme. Als het voor de kosten niet meer hoeft mag de zomer/wintertijd wel afgeschaft worden van mij... ik slaap net zo goed of slecht of het nu licht of donker is dus maakt voor mij geen verschil behalve dan die opstartproblemen door het omschakelen.

----------


## ikke64

Tja, voor mij hoeft het ook niet. Maar welke tijd houden we dan aan, de wintertijd, wat eigenlijk de oorspronkelijke tijd is. Of, en daar gaat mijn voorkeur naar uit, houden we de zomertijd aan. Ik ben benieuwd.

Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

ha ikke, sterke handtekening!!!!

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,

Das idd een goei handtekening.

----------


## ikke64

Ik heb het al eerder verteld/geschreven. De voorzitter van onze voetbal vereniging is afgelopen vrijdag overleden. Dit was een geweldige vent. Hij stond bekent om zijn ferme handdruk en zijn glimlach. En daar was hij ook trots op. Na de uitvaart die hij zelf georganiseerd had. Kregen we bij het verlaten van het crematorium zijn rouwkaartje.
Daar stond zijn foto op met zijn bekende glimlach, en aan de binnen kant alleen de tekst: Lieve mensen Zolang ..... levensgevaarlijk. De groeten Harry Romviel en dan de geboorte en sterf datum. En ik vond die tekst zo geweldig. Hij had van mij kunnen zijn als ik wat subtieler zou zijn geweest. Maar deze man is het school voorbeeld van het spreek woord, de beste gaan als eerste, ik denk dat ik 110 ga worden.  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Onassa

Ik ben altijd weer blij alsd de zomertijd ingaat.
Lekker een uur langer licht.
Daarentegen heb ik wel moeite als de klok weer terug gaat, dan is het binnen no0time om 5 uur alweer donker.
Ik ben echt een licht en buiten mens, dus de zomertijd is aan mij wel besteed.

----------


## ikke64

@ Onassa,

Voor mij heb je gelijk. De wintertijd hoeft voor mij helemaal niet. Zodra ik met pensioen ga verhuis ik naar een woestijn. Lekker warm en geen regen  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Salty

0Toen ik klein was kon ik nooit in slaap vallen als het buiten licht was, dus effectief sliep ik toen nog korter dan normaal (ik sliep eigenlijk al te weinig, maar) dankzij zomertijd nog een uurtje minder (al kan ik niet met zekerheid stellen dat de zon er echt een hand in had, maar ik weet wel dat het donker moest zijn. Sliep überhaupt slecht) 
Momenteel heb ik er echter geen last van. Maar als het compleet zinloos is wat energieverbruik betreft en ik niet de enige ben die in de kinderjaren niet kon slapen door hemellicht, dan is afschaffen misschien wel beter.

----------


## ikke64

OK afschaffen dus  :Wink:  Maar welke tijd gaan we dan aanhouden de huidige zomertijd of gaan we naar de "wintertijd" en blijven we die tijd dan aanhouden.
Mijn voorkeur is zomertijd aanhouden.

Gr Ikke

----------

